# Seca em imagens - Portugal 2009



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Set 2009 às 17:23)

Este ano as videiras estão a sofrer stress hídrico em lugares onde nunca aconteceu ...







Imagem que ilustra bem o que por aqui se passa! Tem de se vindimar senão não fica nada! As videiras estão a morrer!


----------



## Mjhb (27 Set 2009 às 19:24)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Este ano as videiras estão a sofrer stress hídrico em lugares onde nunca aconteceu ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por cá o cenário não é melhor, mas as vindimas este ano renderam mais, mas as vindimas também tiveram de ser feitas antes, devido à seca , mas também porque o meu avô, sempre a par das previsões do tempo, teve medo da instabilidade desta semana, e acabou por fazer as vindimas ontem de manhã, com medo que chovesse de tarde...


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Set 2009 às 11:33)

Era uma vez um País em que chovia. E às vezes até chovia muito.






[/URL][/IMG]

Depois apareceu o lobo mau e começou a roubar toda a chuva destinada
a esse País. A chuva vinha e o Lobo Mau roubava.A chuva insistia.
E o lobo Mau voltava a roubar.
E esse País começou a ficar seco, seco, seco...






[/URL][/IMG]


P.s : O Lobo Mau é o nosso inenarrável Anticiclone dos Açores
e desconhece-se ainda como terminará esta História...


----------



## Fil (30 Set 2009 às 02:02)

Pois é, este ano a seca meteorológica é quase tão forte como a de 2005. Mas para as plantas este ano parece estar a ser mais problemático, pela falta de chuva, mas também porque desde meados de Fevereiro temos tido dias de sol quase contínuos, insolação bem acima da média, humidades médias muito baixas e temperaturas geralmente acima da média. Por aqui a seca nota-se principalmente nas áreas de carvalho.

Quase parece que é apenas o outono a chegar, mas as folhas destas árvores só começam a mudar de cor em Novembro, e não é para este castanho "seco":






























Nesta zona algumas árvores já perderam as folhas


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Set 2009 às 06:11)

Pelo que vejo aparentemente os carvalhos estão é doentes. Aqui há tempos houve referência a uma doença que estava a afectar também os carvalhos na zona de trás os Montes - se não estou em erro poderia ser a doença do nemátodo que tinha começado a afectar o carvalhal. Mas não tenho a certeza....

O que me parece é muito estranho esse padrão de folhagem; muitas das árvores apresentam folhagem normal e outra folhagem que parece ser de ramos mortos. Normalmente associado à secura há um padrão mais uniforme, folhagem menos vivaça mas não seca em parte da árvore.

O carvalho chega a ser uma árvore extremamente resistente, na ordem da várias centenas de anos, também por isso seria estranho uma espécie destas ressentir-se assim da falta de água - não estamos a falar de uma seca histórica...

Agora quanto à seca: ela está aí! Esperemos pela chuva...


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2009 às 09:39)

Curiosamente, apesar dessa videira em lamentável estado do primeiro post, foi notícia há dias que a uva deste ano era em termos gerais nacionais de invulgar qualidade e que o sector do vinho está com confiança de poder ter entre mãos uma das melhores colheitas dos últimos 30 anos, talvez rivalizando com a campanha de 1980.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Set 2009 às 11:15)

Ainda não sei se o meu vinho será bom - o verão inicialmente fresco e húmido e o final já quente  e seco não são muito habituais  na zona dos *vinhos verdes*, e por isso não tenho ainda a percepção da qualidade dele. No entanto parece que irá ter açúcar em maior quantidade que outros anos. E em relação à quantidade será maior sem dúvida - pelo menos na minha vinha.

 Não tenho propriamente fotografias a mostrar efeitos da seca - a não ser que postasse imagens dos incêndios que tem andado por cá... Mas isso é dar mais publicidade aos pirómanos


----------



## Agreste (30 Set 2009 às 14:56)

Eu penso que se entrarmos na 2ª quinzena de Outubro (e parece que a situação não se vai manter) com este cenário de bloqueio anticiclónico aí sim será caso para precaução. É normal alguns verões entrarem pelo Outono a dentro como nós todos bem sabemos. 

Só um aparte para o FIL... se essas fotos forem a paisagem que vês da janela da tua casa nem sabes a inveja que eu tenho de ti... não é fácil encontrar castanheiros, carvalhos ou nogueiras em semente ou enxertados à venda cá nos Algarves para plantares no jardim...


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2009 às 15:42)

Não são só os carvalhos que apresentam este aspecto, quase todas as outras espécies caducifólias estão assim com estas aqui em frente a minha casa. Mesmo os aceres aqui da rua, que são regados todas as semanas, já apresentam muitas folhas castanhas. 









Outro aspecto também bastante preocupante e o facto do o rio Maçãs ter secado no mês passado. O rio Sabor também não está muito melhor.


----------

